# Small Engine Repair Courses



## Hayzer912

Has anyone ever taken any of the correspondence school Small Engine Repair classes like Foley Belsaw, EducationDirect, etc? Are they worth taking for someone who wants to learn how to repair small engines? Any advice or recommendations are appreciated. Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## jetrail

*small engine repair courses*

i have went through foley belsaw , and taken courses , they are great for a refresher or to learn about small engine repair , i am currently taking a twin cylinder repair course from them , i tried some courses through education direct whict to me seemed to lie about their programs so in my opinion definately go w/ foley belsaw 
john


----------



## bbnissan

In my opinion the best training you can get is to learn from someone with alot of experience. You should go ahead and do the correspondence course to learn the basics then try to find a small engine mechanic that wouldn't mind teaching you a few things. I guarantee if you listen to the small engine mechanic, you will learn more in a week than you could in several months on your own.


----------



## jetrail

yea i agree w/ bbnissan , i used it as a refresher course , but i had already learned the basics from a friend who had repaired small engines for over 20 yrs , but i did feel the foley belsaw package helped and was clear on how to repair and trouble shoot engines ect


----------



## carlg

Hayzer912 said:


> Has anyone ever taken any of the correspondence school Small Engine Repair classes like Foley Belsaw, EducationDirect, etc? Are they worth taking for someone who wants to learn how to repair small engines? Any advice or recommendations are appreciated. Thanks and Happy Holidays.


 I took the Thompson Education Direct Course on Small Engine Repair. It took the better part of 1 year to complete. The course is a structured correspondance line of study with no formal classroom time or time with an actual instructor. From the perspective of theory, the course was very good. 
Diagrams, flow charts and pictures were good quality. Materials arrived in a fairly timely manner, but were slow at times.The course provided some hand tools, a toolbox, some charts and most impressively......a brand new 3.5 hp Tecumseh Engine for me to take apart and put back together. The problem with the course is the complete lack of hands on instruction. It is focused entirely on theory and suggests practical things that you can do. The online exams are easy and you do get a certificate when you complete it. The course cost $1000.00 Canadian. In all honesty, overall, I was not happy with this course as I could of purchased better quality text books from local stores and studied the theory on my own. I would not suggest this type of course but would highly recommend that a classroom course be taken instead of this correspondance format. I have recently enrolled in a 10 month fulltime trade structured course on Outdoor Power Equipment with Kwantlem University College in Langley. This is the real deal for instruction and leads to Journeyman status as an OPE Technician. This course will cost the better part of $5000.00 Canadian. I hope that this helps.


----------



## JohnM

*SE courses*

I took the F-B course and would recommend it. :thumbsup: 

John


----------

